# Best hardcore bodybuilding gyms in northwest



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to know were the best hardcore bodybuilding gyms are and what makes them hardcore or the best, as I want to vary my training and meet other people in the bodybuilding world. :thumb:


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

Mill Mill Mill


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Come down south if you want hardcore mate


Eventually I want to travel the country visiting different gyms as a sort of holiday, just need to save up.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Flex n Tone (Manchester)

Gym 21 (Liverpool)

Bodypower (Liverpool)


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Flex n Tone (Manchester)
> 
> Gym 21 (Liverpool)
> 
> Bodypower (Liverpool)


Flex an tone dont sound very hardcore lol, Seen alot of people from bodypower at different comps most looked really good.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Olympic gym eccles(tan on here owns it)

bettabodies denton


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Alz gym Oldham mate fu**ing awesome and cheap as chips as well !!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Jays Gym Horwich


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

pro gym wirral by liverpool


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Alz gym Oldham mate fu**ing awesome and cheap as chips as well !!


I go there quite abit already, love it:thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

jstarcarr said:


> Flex an tone dont sound very hardcore lol, Seen alot of people from bodypower at different comps most looked really good.


LOL I know it doesn't sound it mate but trust me it's hardcore, don't let the name fool ya. It's upstairs in a disused mill, old rusty dumbells, loud music, well equipped with old style machines, decent spot, it's in Salford.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> LOL I know it doesn't sound it mate but trust me it's hardcore, don't let the name fool ya. It's upstairs in a disused mill, old rusty dumbells, loud music, well equipped with old style machines, decent spot, it's in Salford.


sounds good , gona have to write these down as there alot that sound good


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

There's a few guys in there that compete too, some of them are on the various forums.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Venice physique in glasgow is hardcore so im told. gonna give it a bash soon.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

El Ricardinho said:


> Venice physique in glasgow is hardcore so im told. gonna give it a bash soon.


It's a bit further up than the north west but yes Venice Physique Studio on Templeton Green is a decent spot, I was training there last year for a few months. The owner Derek is a sound guy. Multiple Mr Britain winner Ian Sturrock trains in there sometimes too.


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

ironman in preston is a good one, owned by jon bridge also ultraflex which is just down the road from it


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

ironman in preston is a good one, owned by jon bridge also ultraflex which is just down the road from it


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

that good i posted it twice ha!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

PRO GYM BIKENHEAD, BUDDY VOTED BEST GYM IN THE NORTH WEST BY NABBA. HAS 3 LADS IN THE UNIVERSE THIS YEAR.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Best gym in the Northwest in my experience is evolution in Rochdale. I've trained in preston, blackburn, all over manchester and salford and I would say that Evolution is by far the best. Great facilities. Massive range of free weights (that are clean and not left lying about all over the floor), a couple of squat racks, a few benches and more hammer strength machines and life fitness kit than you'll ever need. On top of that, the gym's owned by two of the most approachable and knowledgeable blokes you're ever likely to meet (Paul Booth and John Hodgson) who you're probably aware of already. I'd even go as far as saying that it's better than Golds on Venice Beach (minus the weather!). I could go on, but you get the point and I'm not getting paid by Paul or John (but I will accept cash or cheques just in case).

http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com/find-us.php

It's certainly a lot better than the pile of **** gyms I'm having to put up with in norwich for the next year and a half anyway.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

the only hardcore gym i've been to is cosmos aka sale weight training club aka brooklands gym aka call it what you like!

a few well known competitors train there aswel as that tornado fella of gladiators


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Try OxyGym up in Blackpool, tons of weights, hammer strentgh and loads o' big boys!


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

training station in liverpool (barrie vormawahs gym), powerhouse gym whitehaven(ian chambers), ironman preston(jon bridge),


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Come down south if you want hardcore mate


LOL! Yeah people down south are HARDCORE!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Olympic Gym Eccle - owned by IFBB Pro Paul George and me!!!!!

Great equipment, no nonsense, no gimmicks, no over bloated egos....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I train at

Hard Labour Gym

25 Grange Avenue

Latchford

Warrington

It's a top quality gym got everything you need, plenty of weight, also no membership it's just £2 a workout pop down and train it's a top place...

Tom Young Class NABBA Mr Britain 2009 2nd in NABBA Mr World

Kath Mullen Miss Britain

You won't be disappointed

there is a good atmosphere, always hardcore..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of good places then , am gona be very busy tryin lots of these gyms out.

Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

musclemorpheus said:


> I train at
> 
> Hard Labour Gym
> 
> ...


where in warrington is that? my bird livs in birchwood, and id wouldnt mind goin to a local gym first thing in the morning insted of driving back all the way to moss side


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

mate if you go to http://www.hardlabourgym.co.uk/ that's the gym's website there is a link to a map..if this is any help I get off the M6 at junction 21a and go down the A57 for a few mile until you come to main traffic lights and turn left onto A50 and then go over the bridge (river) and then it is the first right after the bridge that is Grange Rd you will see some High Rise flats on the corner...I am not from Warrington I live in Haydock St Helens so was unsure myself..

Also the gym is spotless, the owner looks after the place and all the klit is well maintained, he said he is getting a load of new kit in Oct/Nov he is getting rid of stuff that doesn't get used..Top Place....


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

another vote for olympic gym

arthurs gym in urmston back in the day was good


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

musclemorpheus said:


> mate if you go to http://www.hardlabourgym.co.uk/ that's the gym's website there is a link to a map..if this is any help I get off the M6 at junction 21a and go down the A57 for a few mile until you come to main traffic lights and turn left onto A50 and then go over the bridge (river) and then it is the first right after the bridge that is Grange Rd you will see some High Rise flats on the corner...I am not from Warrington I live in Haydock St Helens so was unsure myself..
> 
> Also the gym is spotless, the owner looks after the place and all the klit is well maintained, he said he is getting a load of new kit in Oct/Nov he is getting rid of stuff that doesn't get used..Top Place....


just been on the site an it looks very impressiv! will deffo try and get down one day


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

musclemorpheus said:


> I train at
> 
> Hard Labour Gym
> 
> ...


I train here too, brilliant gym and staff:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

julesm said:


> another vote for olympic gym
> 
> arthurs gym in urmston back in the day was good


Fcuk in hell mate thats a blast from the past used to ge there when I wan 15 :lol:


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

As said Hard Labour is a good one and o'malleys in warrington (if it's still going)


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

If you're ever in the Edinburgh area, Thomson's Gym on Restalrig Road in Leith is a decent hardcore spot, I'm training there at the moment, just done legs half an hour ago.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

flex n tone (salford), slivers (bury) and dynamics (radcliffe) are all good.. would like to try olympics but its pretty far from me


----------

